

Eric Ries' Lean Startup Course from SXSW 2012 - SeckinJohn
http://www.udemy.com/lean-startup-sxsw-2012-videos-and-presentations/

======
eries
To add to Dave's comment above - this isn't so much a course as it is simply
the complete video of the Lean Startup track from SXSW 2012. We asked every
speaker to provide a case study with concrete examples of what worked and what
didn't work.

To see a complete list of speakers (with bios), the old website is here:
<http://leanstartupsxsw.co/speakers/>

------
chrisebennett
I think the lean startup is over-hyped. Every person in the startup scene is
just constantly talking about Lean, but when you actually get into the nitty
gritty is nowhere near as straightforward as Eric makes it sound

~~~
caseysoftware
I was invited to be a mentor for Lean Startup Machine Austin this past April
and I have to say that it was fantastic.

The A/B test crap is just that.. crap.

Where Lean _does_ make sense is applying the scientific method to the startup
process. If you can identify your assumptions, figure out a way to test them,
and then adjust accordingly, that is a fantastic thing. Every assumption is a
risk, this is just a process for addressing/mitigating them to determine which
are "good enough."

That said, every time I hear the word "pivot," I want to hit someone. It's
been so misused and abused that it's lost most of the meaning. :(

~~~
cozengokce
Can you please help me understand the real meaning of "pivot". As you said
nowadays everybody is using that term for very different things. What does
pivoting mean, why people are misusing it, any case studies that i can read?
Thanks!

~~~
nfm
Colloquial use: "We were working on an enterprise database solution, then
pivoted to a social network for toddlers."

Intended use: "We were working on a time tracking application for freelance
designers, and pivoted to making it for lawyers instead."

There are lots of kinds of pivots (customer segment, platform, channel, value
capture, engine of growth etc) - in essence, it's about taking what you've
learned so far, and using that knowledge to tweak your approach to solving the
problem you're working on.

Eric Ries' 'The Lean Startup' is the canonical reference for this stuff.

------
davemc500hats
if you listen to the conversation between me & eric in the first talk of the
conf, i think you'll find we discuss the issues mentioned below like: \- is
lean startup really a "proven" discipline? \- are there "wantrepreneurs"
getting cultish around lean? \- does this shit really work?

the answers to which are probably: \- no, not just yet, but we hope it's
useful \- definitely \- maybe, and we'd love your help figuring it out :)

in other words, it's a work in progress with some very likely positive
benefits, but by no means a perfect science (yet, anyway).

~~~
davemc500hats
btw, the link to that discussion between me & eric is here:
[http://www.udemy.com/lean-startup-sxsw-2012-videos-and-
prese...](http://www.udemy.com/lean-startup-sxsw-2012-videos-and-
presentations/#lecture/72719)

------
kbtombul
I know a lot of people that are reading countless books, watching countless
courses, getting entrepreneurship degrees, yet they can't create a single
successful business. I am not saying that this 6-hour course is useless, but
you may choose to spend your time actually working on your startup and produce
something valuable at the end of the day.

------
siyamed
Wow! Being a follower of lean concept, having a course from him? Perfect! I
wish the book was free as the course !!! Thumbs up.

------
dennisgorelik
Is there MP3 download?

